# Parking at Dover



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Is there anywhere we could park at Dover ferry terminal overnight?

Lesley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dover*

Hi

Park at Marine Drive - use multimap or similar - not far from the docks at all.

R


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pretty sure you can't overnight at the docks but there is o'nite parking at marine parade just down the road......










pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sorry, dunno what happened with the previous piccy.....










pete.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for your help,I knew somebody would know,I have just introduced this site to our friends who are motorhomers, and they are amazed at the amount of information we can get access to,they will be joining when they get home. 

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is the access to Marine Parade as it seems on the map ( ie off the A2 /A20 Townwall Street ) ?

Thanks

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Is the access to Marine Parade as it seems on the map ( ie off the A2 /A20 Townwall Street ) ?


Yes, but you have to go to the roundabout at the end where you normally enter the docks, go all the way round and then double back along the A20 and take the first left into marine parade.

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks peejay. 

G


----------



## CompleteNutter (May 20, 2005)

We always park up in Calais in the docks car-park

They have a security patrol and the place is usually quite busy.


----------

